# Video - Tips for handling encounters with loose dogs.



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good ideas!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I really like those short tips, Stephanie. Is there a site where I can see what other things you have dealt with already?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

inge said:


> I really like those short tips, Stephanie. Is there a site where I can see what other things you have dealt with already?


Thanks! And YES! I put them all up on my website at www.caninesteintraining.com and/or you can view them on the NBC site at www.nbcla.com/dogbites.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Just watched all the videos on your website! Very interesting and helpful! Makes me eager to go on our walk this evening and do some more training!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

EvilNessCroft said:


> Just watched all the videos on your website! Very interesting and helpful! Makes me eager to go on our walk this evening and do some more training!


ALL OF THEM! Wow... there's like 37 of them on there! Thanks for watching!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Hehe! I liked the trash can idea! :


----------

